# Best way to bring cables (and conduit) out of the walls



## schrepfer (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not a professional, rather a person building a home doing a few DIY projects. One of them being running my own Cat6, RG6, ENT (Smurf) conduit, etc. I don't have years of experience, or even friends in the trade, so the best I can do is search the Internet, YouTube and ask questions on forums. I appreciate the understanding and help. 

Our house doesn't have a crawl space, or unfinished basement so my cables & conduit will be coming out in a closet that will be finished with drywall, and I'd like to keep it looking as clean as possible. I will have about 50 Cat6 cables (redundancy, AP, cameras, etc.), and about 8 ENT (Smurf) tubes ending up in this closet, and I feel that the typical methods (using Carlon orange boxes) for a number of cables and conduits isn't going to fit well.

I'm trying to decide the best method for bringing these cables and conduit out of my walls. As partially noted above, I realize Carlon makes boxes for bringing ENT conduit out of the walls, but with 8 tubes, that will be 4 separate 2-gang boxes and I feel like there has to be a better solution. Are there 14" wide boxes that can receive a large number of these conduits? Would it be a terrible idea to drill 8 holes in a 2x4 installed between studs? Leaving them as 8 little "stub-outs"?

I have a similar story for the Cat6 cable. Using one of those 2-gang "nose" faceplates, it feels like I'll need at least 3 of them for all of these cables. I've seen a few videos on YouTube (in business environments) that use a 4" stub-out in the ceiling, and then the bunch of cables all come out through that.

Do any of you know of any other solutions that would be clean, work well with a finished wall space, that would give access to these cables / conduit? I did search for various in-wall boxes that would do this, but didn't come up with anything great.

When all is said and done, the Cat6 cables will be terminated at a patch panel mounted inside of a rack cabinet. The cabinet is unfortunately going to be against a shear wall, which adds a bit of complication

Help appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

